

Jukebox - your democratic music player - loci
https://github.com/lociii/jukebox
If you like Zach Holman's play (https://github.com/holman/play) but don't like Ruby (like me) check out Jukebox.
======
drewda
See also Zach Holman's Play, which integrates with Hubot, the Campfire chat
bot: <http://zachholman.com/screencast/play/>

~~~
loci
Holman's play is almost the same product - but I don't like Ruby :-) Feel free
to add Hubot support to Jukebox.

------
p4bl0
I know some places where this would become a powerful Rickrolling machine.
Other than that, this is clearly useful, thanks for sharing it.

------
aw3c2
You might consider using a different name or at least adding some words so
people can find it. Looks like a useful and nice project!

~~~
loci
The project has been published today and google already knows about it:
"jukebox democratic" -> no. 5 on google "jukebox democratic player" -> no. 1
on google

What else should I add? I'm open for any proposals. Thanks!

~~~
tikhonj
Maybe you should actually call it "Democratic Jukebox"? I think it has a bit
of a ring to it and is more distinctive than just "Jukebox".

~~~
loci
Hell yeah. Renamed it yesterday. Thanks for the proposals.

